# Champions League Final



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

*Who'll win*​
Liverpool will win480.00%AC Milan will win120.00%


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Well..............what do you think?

Have Liverpool got the players to do it?


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Liverpool have got the players to do it, the question is......Will they perform on the night?









Milan seem to have lost form in the last few weeks, and Liverpool are coming into form.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I came on line when Milan scored their 3rd, just checked 5 live and it's 3-3









I'm off to watch the end!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Well done Liverpool.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Unbelievable! What a result!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I left the match when my friend came round and Milan had just scored their 3rd goal - I pretty much thought that it was all over bar the other 2 or 3 goals that Milan were bound to score!! I couldn't believe it when I saw that Liverpool had clawed their way back to a draw. A fantastic result for them - Well Done Liverpool









I thought the goalie was bouncing around too much during the penalty shootout but he got away with it so what the hell?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm not a football fan...but my 12 yr old is...so I'm forced to watch sometimes









So even I was impressed to see them come back from 3-0 down...


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> I left the match when my friend came round and Milan had just scored their 3rd goal - I pretty much thought that it was all over bar the other 2 or 3 goals that Milan were bound to score!! I couldn't believe it when I saw that Liverpool had clawed their way back to a draw. A fantastic result for them - Well Done Liverpool
> 
> 
> 
> ...














Stunning come back.

The goalie was bouncing around alright, but he was bloody superb









Gerrard was a credit to English football


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

I TOLD YOU THEY COULD DO IT


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I can now vote with confidence.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Is that what you did on 5th May


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

sent by a friend (a fellow whites supporter)


----------

